# Gateway NV55C Touchpad



## MamaKay (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a Gateway NV55C, I just got it back from Best Buy, as my darling daughter decided that ripping off keys is wonderful fun, and now my touch pad/finger pad thinger isn't working right. I can move the arrow around, but I can't minimize/maximize the screen and cannot scroll anymore. I went to the control panel-View device and printer, right clicked on the computer, went to mouse settings and enabled them..hit apply, hit okay, but still no scrolling or maximize/minimizing. I even tried to up the sensitivity.
Am I missing something, or does this computer just hate me? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

What did Best Buy's Geek Squad do? Was it working before taking it to Geek Squad?

I would check the driver for the actual touchpad. Go to device manager and check that there is no question mark next to the touchpad driver. And even if there isn't, I recommend installing the latest driver for it.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

that touch pad has a on/off feature here is the manual for your model,D/L it and extract it,scroll to page (6)


http://global-download.gateway.com/...&Step3=NV55C&OS=ALL&LC=en&BC=GATEWAY&SC=PA_6G


here is the driver link/that model has 2 different types of touch pad/if you decide to install the driver for your touch pad/make sure it is the same one thats installed on your system,also if you look in the manual you will see that system also supports a recovery manager,this is listed on page (48)


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

brobarapas said:


> that touch pad has a on/off feature here is the manual for your model,D/L it and extract it,scroll to page (6)
> 
> 
> http://global-download.gateway.com/...&Step3=NV55C&OS=ALL&LC=en&BC=GATEWAY&SC=PA_6G
> ...


this is the driver link




Gateway Support - Downloads & Support Documents


----------



## konefsta (Apr 7, 2011)

check out in device manager if your drivers are Synaptics . and if yes you can download the drivers from here Drivers | Synaptics

Else , you will have to download them from the official site of gateway


----------



## MamaKay (Apr 7, 2011)

Geek Squad replaced the keyboard..I'll check the driver now, thank you everyone!!!


----------



## MamaKay (Apr 7, 2011)

I just checked and it says that my driver is up to date, but I'll see if I can update anyway. Otherwise I'll take it back to Best Buy and tell them to fix it for me. They'd probably do it in 2 seconds flat. Darn my non-technology self!


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

did you read the manual,


----------



## konefsta (Apr 7, 2011)

you should try the synaptics driver too .


----------



## MamaKay (Apr 7, 2011)

konefsta said:


> you should try the synaptics driver too .


Where is that at, exactly?


----------



## konefsta (Apr 7, 2011)

i posted the link for you before . check it out .


----------



## MamaKay (Apr 7, 2011)

brobarapas said:


> did you read the manual,


Yes I did, it didn't help me at all lol


----------



## MamaKay (Apr 7, 2011)

konefsta said:


> i posted the link for you before . check it out .


Okay, thank you


----------

